# Box Lining



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Flock or Felt, that is the question. Whether to invest in flock and its application or felts.

I am looking for pros and cons on the two as I am not familiar with them, how they look, how they are to apply and price.

Thanks in advance


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim

I vote for the Flock, it's so easy to put in place, it comes in a kit with every you need, the Felt is a PITA if you want to cover the inside of the box in total..

DonJer Products Soft Flock SuedeTex Product Flocking Rayon Nylon Fibers Adhesive Applicators Kits

DonJer Products Soft Flock SuedeTex Product Flocking Rayon Nylon Fibers Adhesive Applicators Kits


=========



Marco said:


> Flock or Felt, that is the question. Whether to invest in flock and its application or felts.
> 
> I am looking for pros and cons on the two as I am not familiar with them, how they look, how they are to apply and price.
> 
> Thanks in advance


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

Marco said:


> Flock or Felt, that is the question. Whether to invest in flock and its application or felts.
> 
> I am looking for pros and cons on the two as I am not familiar with them, how they look, how they are to apply and price.
> 
> Thanks in advance


I haven't read any other post yet. I would use suede . I make jewelry box's probly 500 or so and use it in lot's of them . Here is the link and where i get mine. That is the best way to make a pro job. Just click on the link's in their and look at the color's I have the spray canastor . I use 15lbs of air and that work's real good . 

DonJer Products Flocking Fibers Soft Flock SuedeTex Product Rayon Nylon Adhesive Applicators Kits


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

i didn't read any other post's . I guess 2 saying the same thing must be right? del


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

I used to use Velvet for the lining of my boxes, I would make thin cardboard templates
for sides and bottom, and stick the fabric to the card with Copydex, turning the top edge over for the sides, then stick the card to the box side with p.v.a., of course the bottom was fixed first, the card I used came from cereal boxes.
Derek.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

I get my sticky backed felt so cheep at the craft store downthe street that it makes no sence for me to go with spray on stuff. But it is the cost factor that determines it for me.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks for the replys! 

I usually go for the cheaper way out but in this case K.I.S.S. is the winner, especially after the time and detail put in to it, a simple step at the end that looks good is right up my alley.

I would like to see you guys post a pic or two of some of your boxes and box linings....... everyone needs a goal ot reach................. and some ideas to try out


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Jim

Here's two of many done in the Flock way, you can see many done in the Felt way if you take a look at Harry's uploads..but he is old and set in his ways.. and is not hip to the new ways 


=========



Marco said:


> Thanks for the replys!
> 
> I usually go for the cheaper way out but in this case K.I.S.S. is the winner, especially after the time and detail put in to it, a simple step at the end that looks good is right up my alley.
> 
> I would like to see you guys post a pic or two of some of your boxes and box linings....... everyone needs a goal ot reach................. and some ideas to try out


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks for the pics Bob........ The Flock looks very good and so does Harry's felt linings. I just know me and can see glue on both sides of the felt and the harder I try getting the felt right, the bigger the mess with pieces of felt stuck to my face!!

The Flock colors in the pic, Kelly Green and Gold? DonJer's Color Chart page doesn't look right on my monitor


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

The colors will be a bit darker, the glue they supply will make the color true.
Plus what you have left over you can use aging when you shake off the project into the bag...plus be sure to seal the project b/4 you put the glue on, a spray can of any thing to seal the wood.

Color Chart for DonJer Flocking Products Suede-Tex Soft Flock Rayon Nylon Fibers

=========



Marco said:


> Thanks for the pics Bob........ The Flock looks very good and so does Harry's felt linings. I just know me and can see glue on both sides of the felt and the harder I try getting the felt right, the bigger the mess with pieces of felt stuck to my face!!
> 
> The Flock colors in the pic, Kelly Green and Gold? DonJer's Color Chart page doesn't look right on my monitor


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

Marco said:


> Thanks for the replys!
> 
> I usually go for the cheaper way out but in this case K.I.S.S. is the winner, especially after the time and detail put in to it, a simple step at the end that looks good is right up my alley.
> 
> I would like to see you guys post a pic or two of some of your boxes and box linings....... everyone needs a goal ot reach................. and some ideas to try out


here is a couple. Not to close up tho I have a link to what i make also . A lot more that i haven't taken pic's of. I have made probly around 500 or so. I set up at a craft show. thanks for looking . del the link 

http://www.craftforum.com/members/del-schisler-2953/albums/


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Nice job on the boxes Del...... Setting up and breaking it down at the Craft Show must take a good amount of time with all you have on the table(s)

I'm looking at marketing some boxes but don't know what the most popular sellers (types of boxes) are and what people are wanting as well as what they are willing to pay. What is working for you in Ft. Pieerce Del?

I'm considering two basic boxes each for male and female. One box single layer and the other with a revovable tray. Both having locking latches. The females lining colors being considered is the Cardinal Red and the males lining, Royal Blue. Harrysins Trays are a consideration as guys like to take their wallet, keys, change etc. when emptying thier pockets and throw (put) the stuff somewhere.

Hunting is big here and yet to think of anything a hunter would use or want.

I don't mind taking a shot in the dark.... just trying to avoid hitting my foot.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

Marco said:


> Nice job on the boxes Del...... Setting up and breaking it down at the Craft Show must take a good amount of time with all you have on the table(s)
> 
> I'm looking at marketing some boxes but don't know what the most popular sellers (types of boxes) are and what people are wanting as well as what they are willing to pay. What is working for you in Ft. Pieerce Del?
> 
> ...


You don't know what will sell. As you seen i make lot's of different size's and length". and different wood's. I spray lacquer each. That dry's fast . You can get a box done with lacquer in 1 day easy. and also spray suede and get it done the same day also. I have put 3 more box's on the same link. That have walnut inlay in them. The wood is in the 80 yr. old stuff i have had for 50 yrs and got from a guy that had it for a long time. He ran his own mill and saved the good stuff. Also make one big enough for Their Knife for cleaning. What ever most size's are and their wallet, keys, change etc Maybe make some rustic. Ruff wood not planed down. Some with live edge bark still on the wood may work. Any thing that is different that you can't go to the store and buy. Good luck


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Well thanks for the input Del and well wishes


----------

